# Draht kurzschlussfest orange



## crazyvolle (4 August 2010)

Brauche für einen Schaltschrank einen kurzschlussfesten orangen
Draht. Weiß jemand wo ich so etwas bestellen kann? Finde überhaupt nichts.
Es soll eine Servicesteckdose vor dem Hauptschalter mit diesem Draht angefahren werden.


----------



## ebt'ler (4 August 2010)

Es hört sich jetzt aber nicht so an als ob du für die Steckdose noch eine Sicherung vorsehen möchtest!?


----------



## crazyvolle (4 August 2010)

Doch natürlich, der Draht geht von der Eingangsklemme zur Sicherung.


----------



## ebt'ler (4 August 2010)

Na dann ist ja gut, hat sich echt nicht so angehört.^^
Aber ich kenne diese Leitungen auch nur in schwarz.


----------



## BoxHead (4 August 2010)

Nimm doch die kurzschlussfeste Leitung in der Farbe schwarz und verlege sie im Schutzschlauch mit der Farbe orange.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 August 2010)

Hallo,


BoxHead schrieb:


> Nimm doch die kurzschlussfeste Leitung in der Farbe schwarz und verlege sie im Schutzschlauch mit der Farbe orange.


 
So wie´s halt alle anderen auch machen 

MfG


----------



## sailor (18 August 2010)

Mal was andres: Warum orange? orange werden meines Wissens nur Potentiale von externen Quellen gekennzeichnet (z.B. Schnitstellenkontakte). Die Betriebsmittel im Schrank vor den Hauptschalter müssen in den üblichen Farben gehalten werden, aber mit den Hinweis"Auch bei ausgeschalteten Hauptschalter unter Spannung" gekennzeichnet werden.
Lieg ich da falsch?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## MSB (18 August 2010)

@sailor
Diesbezüglich sei dir die Forensuche ans Herz gelegt, und die 60204-1 als Lektüre ...


----------



## sailor (18 August 2010)

*Orange, wenn von einer externen EV*

Sorry, MSB. Bin jetzt aber hartnäckig:

_14.2.4 Identifizierung anderer Leiter
Die Identifizierung anderer Leiter muß durch Farbe (entweder durchgängig oder mit einem oder mehreren
Streifen), Ziffern, Alphanumerik oder aus einer Kombination von Farbe, Ziffern oder Alphanumerik erfolgen. Ziffern
müssen arabisch, Buchstaben lateinisch sein (entweder Groß- oder Kleinbuchstaben).
Es wird empfohlen, daß isolierte Leiter farblich wie folgt gekennzeichnet sind:
- SCHWARZ: Hauptstromkreise für Wechsel- und Gleichstrom;
- ROT: Steuerstromkreise für Wechselstrom;
- BLAU: Steuerstromkreise für Gleichstrom;
- ORANGE: Verriegelungsstromkreise, die von einer externen Energieversorgung gespeist werden.
Ausnahmen zum vorher Genannten sind erlaubt, wo
- Einzelgeräte, mit vollständiger Innenverdrahtung gekauft werden;
- Isolierungen verwendet werden, die in den erforderlichen Farben nicht erhältlich sind, oder
- Mehrleiterkabel und -leitungen verwendet werden, außer bei der Zweifarbenkombination GRÜN-GELB.

_Und mit den Ausnahmen dürfte ja auch die Frage des Themenstarters beantwortet sein. Gibts nicht! Also Schwarz.

Und jetzt dürft ihr mich rädern und vierteilen 
Gruß
Sailor
_

_


----------



## MSB (18 August 2010)

Die von dir zitierte Norm EN60204-1 *1998-11* ist seit 2009-06-01 nicht mehr gültig.
Die neue Norm ist EN60204-1 *2007-06* ...

Hier die "gleiche" Stelle aus der aktuellen Norm:


			
				13.2.4 Identifizierung durch Farbe (Auschnitt) schrieb:
			
		

> Wo für die Identifizierung von Leitern eine Farbcodierung benutzt wird, wird empfohlen, dass sie farblich wiefolgt kodiert sind:
> - SCHWARZ: Hauptstromkreise für Wechsel- und Gleichstrom;
> - ROT: Steuerstromkreise für Wechselstrom;
> - BLAU: Steuerstromkreise für Gleichstrom;
> - ORANGE: Ausgenommene Stromkreise nach 5.3.5.



In der Kurzfassung ist "vorm Hauptschalter" ein ausgenommener Stromkreis.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2010)

das mit diesen ständig änderden Normen für die Farben macht mich
ganz fertig, ich will wieder Grau für den Neutralleiter und Rot für den
Schutzleiter.


----------



## Blockmove (19 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das mit diesen ständig änderden Normen für die Farben macht mich
> ganz fertig, ich will wieder Grau für den Neutralleiter und Rot für den
> Schutzleiter.


 
Noch so ein "alter Sack" *ROFL*wie ich

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Noch so ein "alter Sack" *ROFL*wie ich
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 
ich bin sogar so alt, das ich noch die Stoffumantelten Adern kenne 
da brauchte mann kein Isolierband, da wurden gehäkelt


----------



## Blockmove (19 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich bin sogar so alt, das ich noch die Stoffumantelten Adern kenne
> da brauchte mann kein Isolierband, da wurden gehäkelt


 
Du meinst die Alu-Adern mit Textilummantelung verlegt im Bleirohr?
Verklemmt mit Keramik-Stockzahnklemmen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du meinst die Alu-Adern mit Textilummantelung verlegt im Bleirohr?
> Verklemmt mit Keramik-Stockzahnklemmen?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 
genau die, herrlich das waren noch Zeiten....


----------



## sailor (19 August 2010)

Also gut, das mit den orangen Draht kauf ich Euch jetzt ab. Aber ich hab da einen riesigen Lastwagen voll mit Mist, und den kipp ich hiermit virtuell auf die Typen ab, die diese Normungen machen! :sb1::sb9:

Und die Welt lacht mal wieder über D.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> Also gut, das mit den orangen Draht kauf ich Euch jetzt ab. Aber ich hab da einen riesigen Lastwagen voll mit Mist, und den kipp ich hiermit virtuell auf die Typen ab, die diese Normungen machen! :sb1::sb9:
> 
> Und die Welt lacht mal wieder über D.



das ist ja das schöne, nicht nur D, sondern 
mittlerweile über ganz Europa.


----------



## nade (20 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich bin sogar so alt, das ich noch die Stoffumantelten Adern kenne
> da brauchte mann kein Isolierband, da wurden gehäkelt



So alt bin ich noch nicht, kenne aber auch diese H...*räusper*...kabel.

Hab die schon seit meiner Ausbildung aus alten Häusern rausgeworfen.


----------



## Pockebrd (11 September 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Die von dir zitierte Norm EN60204-1 *1998-11* ist seit 2009-06-01 nicht mehr gültig.
> Die neue Norm ist EN60204-1 *2007-06* ...
> 
> Hier die "gleiche" Stelle aus der aktuellen Norm:
> ...


 
Frage: Muß die Zuleitung einer Anlage über Klemmen angeschlossen werden. 
Oder kann die Zuleitung direkt am Hauptschalter angeklemmt werden ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 September 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Frage: Muß die Zuleitung einer Anlage über Klemmen angeschlossen werden.
> Oder kann die Zuleitung direkt am Hauptschalter angeklemmt werden ?
> 
> Gruß Markus



Hi Markus!

Hab jetzt keine VDE oder ähnliches zur Hand.
Aber gesehen habe ich das schon öfters, dass die Zuleitung direkt auf den Hauptschalter geht!
Wüsste jetzt auch gerade keinen plausiblen Grund, der dagegen sprechen würde...
(Klar, aber halt auch nur in dem fall, wo der Hauptschalter auf der Montageplatte sitzt und nicht in der Türe eingebaut ist.  )

Gruß
Timo


----------



## jabba (12 September 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...
> (Klar, aber halt auch nur in dem fall, wo der Hauptschalter auf der Montageplatte sitzt und nicht in der Türe eingebaut ist.  )
> 
> Gruß
> Timo



In der Türe dürfen nur Anzeige ind Bedienelemente sein, der Hauptschalter ist kein Bedienelement also darf er nicht an die Türe, nur der Betätiger wenn der Hauptschalter selber auf der Platte ist.

Aber prinzipiell dürfen die Leitungen direkt drauf . Einige Kunden z.B. Ford schreiben das sogar vor, bei größeren Einspeisungen z.B. ab 35mm² kann man einiges an Arbeit und Geld sparen wenn man direkt auf z.B. einen NZM geht. Und das anschliessen wird deutlich einfacher, wenn man den Platz zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Pockebrd (12 September 2010)

Hallo,
also wir haben kleinere Anlage da ist der Hauptschalter komplett in der Tür eingebaut. (Macht hier die alte und neue MRL ein unterschied?)

Welche Leitungen müssen den überhaupt über Klemmen in den Schaltschrank geführt werden, bzw welche machen die Ausnahme ?

Weiß jemand den passenden VDE abschnitt  ?


Gruß Markus


----------

